

Cumulonimbus releases pressureNET 1.2: barometer network for Android tablets - cryptoz
https://market.android.com/details?id=ca.cumulonimbus.barometernetwork&1.2

======
cryptoz
I'm the dev of pressureNET. We're building a network of barometers (currently
about 500 active users) that are inside Android devices, currently the Xoom
and soon the Galaxy Nexus. Using this information going into the future, we're
hoping to improve short-term weather prediction and forecasting, on the 1-hour
to 1-day scale. We intend to correlate our data will local radar data to
provide more accurate predictions. You can read more (and see our source code,
of course) on our blog at cumulonimbus.ca.

New in version 1.2 is the ability for users to see graphs of pressure readings
over time, our first step at putting the data in context to prepare for future
work on predictions.

Also, for the HN crowd, I'll add that Cumulonimbus Software (that's us) is
currently writing a business plan and looking for funding. If you'd like to
get in touch with us, email us at software@cumulonimbus.ca.

